# Power Plant?



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there a power plant somewhere in the lagoon or the Indian river that has a power plant where you can fish the warm exhaust water coming from it? I have heard of it alot, but dont know where it is or how to get to it and I wanna try a different area this week so I thought if I could find my way to this place it might be a good idea.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, In Port St John just south of Titusville, (10miles or less)  you can get close enough to fish warm water in winter, I think in summer you can go inside the bouy line, I fished there last year and had manatee's rubbing there faces on my anchor rope and under my boat (Boston Whaler) there is another a little north of there but no visible outflow.

Hope this helps

Ps. boat ramp is a couple hundred yards away!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

all the fish taste like dirt over there!


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

BirchCreek07 said:


> The Manatees must love the warmer temps in the cold snaps!


2006..Really?


----------

